# 5e 20 Shadowfell Monsters



## BKstacker (Sep 26, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I recently had a campaign where my players end up in the Shadowfell, I went to look for Shadowfell creatures for my campaign but I did not find that many that fit my campaign. This document has 20 Shadowfell creatures ranging from CR 1-20.









						20 Shadowfell Monsters (Levels 1-20) - Dungeon Masters Guild | Dungeon Masters Guild
					

20 Shadowfell Monsters (Levels 1-20) - Have a campaign that is set in the Shadowfell or have a campaign where your party accidentally traveled to the Shadowfel




					www.dmsguild.com


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Sep 26, 2019)

When you’re asking for money for a product like this, a preview of one or two of the creatures is helpful for potential buyers.


----------

